

Google+ for Google Apps users - it's a matter of days - patrickaljord
https://plus.google.com/100535338638690515335/posts/6QRgDAToF58

======
xinsight
Seems like people with their own domains who use google apps should have been
be the ideal lead users to _seed_ google+. A missed opportunity.

~~~
Kylekramer
Passionate and knowledgable users would be good for early users. However,
betas and paying customers don't mix well. People seem to miss that Google
Apps is really meant for enterprise, government and education. So, the driving
factor behind decisions for Apps users isn't the hackers and power users who
use it for their own domain, but people like NYU, the City of Des Moines and
Virgin America. It makes perfect sense to open it up for them last. It is just
there happens to be a large vocal group of people who use Google Apps for
their own personal use.

~~~
tobtoh
I get the point you are trying to make, but I think these circumstances are
different. Your point is valid if you are talking only about consumer users.
However, any enterprise App account is going to be run by a (generally
speaking) technically literate administrator who decides what features to
enable for their App users.

As long as Plus is sold as 'beta' or whatever, there is no real risk to
opening it up to App accounts - regardless of whether they are personal users
or enterprise users - because it's a conscious opt-in process being made by
technically literate administrators.

And as many of others have already said, there is a big downside to treating
your App administrators as second class citizens who can't make their own
decisions - you lose the very people who have an appetite to try new things
(why else did they move to Apps instead of using MS Office or whatever), and
who are generally drinking the Google Kool-Aid. It's probably not the best
analogy, but I think it's like Apple releasing the iphone 5 and saying 'Anyone
who bought a previous iphone within 30 days of when it was released is not
allowed to buy the new iphone 5'.

~~~
pestaa
Good reasoning, although business accounts are still in slow water regardless
what their curious administrators try in their spare time.

They can't just enable G+ for the sake of trial, when every employee must be
trained for the application.

------
mmahemoff
Let's hope there's a way to switch existing Plus profiles over (retaining
posts and circles, etc.). I know, probably not going to happen, which means I
won't be able to use my Apps account.

~~~
joshu
yeah. seriously.

------
jjcm
What I'd personally like to see is a way for multiple logins to work.
Switching between my apps account and my gmail account is horrific. Myself and
many others have taken to opening an incognito mode/privacy browsing session
whenever we need to access them. Integration, a way to sync mailboxes (that
doesn't use pop), or at least better cookie management so I can log out of one
then log into the other is what I really want.

~~~
benjiweber
What's wrong with Account Settings -> Overview -> Multiple Sign-in -> On?

Then you can just switch account from the dropdown on the bar at the top, most
apps remember which account you use with it, and you can even use gmail with
different accounts in different tabs.

~~~
vetinari
Why is this guy modded down? That's exactly what was needed!

------
lambada
Finally.

[And to make this a less shallow post]

I find it interesting that Google thought they would have had more time.[1] I
would have thought that they'd know that social networks these days either
grow exponentially, or stay flat. Google should have been betting on the
former, which would have made plain that they wouldn't have much time. Perhaps
they thought they could limit it through the invite only stages?

[1]: <http://mashable.com/2011/10/19/google-plus-google-apps/>

~~~
lukesandberg
Launch and iterate is why i think they delayed on this. prioritization is
difficult (especially for such a large project) and I'm sure that many other
things were prioritized over this feature. Now whether or not that
prioritization was correct is debatable, but im pretty sure every software
project in the world "thought they would have more time". That's just
Hofstadter's Law (<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hofstadters_law>).

~~~
lambada
A fair point, and thanks for the link - I hadn't heard of that 'law' before.

------
crag
Well it's about time. But I hope they provide some way to merge accounts.
Since I have both an Apps account and gmail account.

------
frankydp
Hilarious to me that "that" post was on G+.

I have not created a G+ to prevent me from having to deal with the the forth
coming !merge/!multiple accounts fiasco.

------
hunterclarke
Finally. Google has given me way too much time to bad mouth their service
simply because I'm bitter that I can't have it yet.

------
ruggeri
Seven days and counting. I'm tired from holding my breath for months now.

------
badclient
G+ is just buying time before a Wave-like death.

------
lukin0110
Google Apps users could have signed up with a normal Gmail account (or create
a new one). I dont understand the frustration that it wasnt possible for
Google Apps since you dont really own that mail account, the domain admin can
delete it!

~~~
marcog1
Many people, me included, use Google Apps for personal use. You get a much
more personalised/professional email address.

